# CAE Transmission



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I was careful to get kids from a CAE free breeder and she pasteurized her kid milk to make double sure and bottle fed from the get go. 

Can my kids get CAE from other goats by casual contact with other packgoat owners? Like if we get together to hike our goats together?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: CEA Transmission*

Cae is transmitted through body fluids. the most common is milk. it is not likely to be transmitted through male pack goats.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The short answer is yes. If the goats exchange bodily fluid by a sneeze to the face with blood in it or by butting heads till they bleed, they can therotically pass it to the other goat. In reality, this form of transmission is so rare as to be a non issue. I know folks who have had CAE infected goats in with clean goats their entire lives interacting everyday and no transmission has taken place. I believe that controlled interactions like the fair or 4-H outings are not an issue and don't worry about it.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Cornell University was just provided a hefty grant to study the disesase and its means of transmission. More and more cases of saliva transfer have been reported, however they are not sure if this is from a mutation of the disease or just a better human understanding of the disease and its symptoms. 

I wouldn't worry about your herd to the point you keep them penned in and away from all other possible contaminents. You wouldn't stay at home because a tick "could" bite you and contract Lyme, would you? Same thing really.

Good for you for being aware of the potential dangers and wanting the best for your herd!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Typical short contact with other goats is not a real worry. Things such as hikes and fairs are for the most part safe. But as the above post said, "Yes" it can. But then again so can CL. A goat infected with CL in the lungs that coughs can and have passed on CL to other goats. This is a documented fact. BUT its the only documented case of it. As for passing on CAE, again, as posted above, if the right fluid trans happens, yes it can. Lets say a negative and a positive (dehorned) goat were fighting. One or both will bleed. maybe not enough to trickle but they are nearly certain to open up a wound. Now if they both do, and continue to fight, sure, there is a chance for contamination to happen there. But even worse is when the winner does the tongue out blah blah blah. The usually do it on the face and head of the losing goat. Making another way to pass it on. Goats like to stick their noses in the pee stream of other goats. A goat will continue to bleed in lessening amounts after having kidded for a month. Sharing needles, or anything else that contacts a wound or opening. If saliva can carry it, then a dosing syringe is a possible threat. And of course anything to do with the milk.

I know of a many people who keep both positive and negative goats together. But I highly frown upon it if someone is selling ANYTHING other then for meat. They can say they are negative but they could be and thats not the way you do business. Its just best to seperate the neg from the pos. Give a gap of 10 feet or more between the two. Never let them have any contact. Never let them share anything is the best practice for anyone who sells goats that are mixed with positive animals. CAE has a dominancey of up to 6 months, so just because a test comes up neg now, doesnt mean it wont show up later on.

Sorry if this post bothers anyone but I spent the first 10 years of my 20, with goats on a commercial goat farm and the amount of effort, time, blood, sweet and tears it took to battle both CL and CAE as they were both just coming into light (at least in our area) leaves me in a hard stance with little room to move. I now run a completely CL and CAE free closed herd of my own and we still test twice a year and pasteurize all our milk and its been 8 years since we had any anything positive. AND we are on a new fresh never farmed piece of land and the doubt is still there after 3 years here. So I can be a little compulsive about this issue. But the fact is, yes, it cant pass and no you shouldnt run both together if you are selling em other then for meat...


----------

